# Michigan- ice fisherman dies after being hit by snowmobile.



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Just read this , ice fisherman was in his shanty and a snowmobile destroyed it, killing him. I just pray it never happens here, some of them get awful close at Old State. We always talk about it. Hope everyone stays safe!!!!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow! There is no way in hell that should ever happen with the only exception that is was foggy. Almost comparable to someone mistaken a person for a deer and getting shot! I would not consider this an “accident”! Prayers go out to the family for a senseless death.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Only a matter of time before it happens at plx


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wowww. Very very sad!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep...simply no excuse for this!!!
If it was foggy...driver shouldn't have been going that fast.
Just a dirty rotten shame.
Prayers out to the family


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

made the mistake last sunday of fishing osp in the evening, i had quads and sleds blasting by me wide open at 25 to 30 ft.. very nerve racking so i packed it in rather than getting into a confrontation with these morons. it was stated that these ice machines were to stay at least 100 ft. away from ice fisherman but oh well it wont get better until someone gets hurt bad or killed


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

No reason anyone should be going that fast out on a lake where people ice fish!!!Why does senseless crap like this even happen?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Kenlow1 said:


> Wow! There is no way in hell that should ever happen with the only exception that is was foggy. Almost comparable to someone mistaken a person for a deer and getting shot! I would not consider this an “accident”! Prayers go out to the family for a senseless death.


Well they were probably going as fast as possible and drinking...


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

In the summer they patrol Portage lakes for speeders like the state highway patrol.My brother went there this weekend and had a sled pass within 30 feet of him ice fishing.He said it was going about 40-50 miles an hour.Quads were doing donuts and racing.I hope it does not happen there.When will they patrol,after someone get hit or killed?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

That's the reason I don't hit the PLX on the weekends... especially the lakes that allow such machines on the ice . Besides being dangerous, the noise ruins the ice fishing experience.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The DNR was out Saturday night & Sunday Going bar to bar and at the ramps checking the riders stickers and vin numbers. I’m unsure if they have had any sort of presence on the actual water I’m assuming not. I know they had a flat bed ready for anything that wasn’t on the up an up. Riding is supposed to stop at 11pm

The wildlife officer I spoke with was from Ashland so I’m guessing they are bringing in extra manpower to police the riding on the plx. That an they know there’s an opportunity to get a bunch of ticket revenue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

like fastwater said there is no excuse for running over a shanty anytime. if it's poor visibility they should slow down to match the conditions. a senseless killing for sure.

my heart and prayers go out to family and friends.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

I read somewhere this happened during an ice festival where they ice fish and have snowmobile races and ice bike races. So I would have to think there was some alcohol involved.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

[ATTACH type=
When it comes to OSP an the PLX it looks like it’s just not the ice fisherman who despise the riding. This gentleman was using a pump to flood the ice an keep them from blowing the corner in front of his house not far from where folks are fishing. I understand his frustration but creating an unsafe situation for all isn’t the answer. I’m sure the DNR let him know that. 
Pulse he’s probably just making it slicker and thicker anyway lol.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Yea...no doubt the guy is frustrated...but can't say he's the sharpest pencil in the box with his problem solving skills.
Someone gets hurt badly due to his actions on the lake and it's a very good possibility he'll loose his lakefront house and won't have to worry about snow mobiles anymore. At least not there...


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

fastwater said:


> ^^^Yea...no doubt the guy is frustrated...but can't say he's the sharpest pencil in the box with his problem solving skills.
> Someone gets hurt badly due to his actions on the lake and it's a very good possibility he'll loose his lakefront house and won't have to worry about snow mobiles anymore. At least not there...


Everyone wants to live on the lake until they realize they don’t own the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Yep!


----------



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

I ice fish mostly at Alum Creek in central Ohio. Is there some standard for which lakes allow machines and which don’t? It is nice not having to worry about anything like that at Alum. It is always wonderfully quiet and with no shoreline development, it can seem like one is far away from everything. That makes up for not catching much!!!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I sometimes wish we had Game Wardens like Maine does that are a lot more strict and patrol. Just watch the show North Woods Law. All four wheelers and snowmobiles in that state are required to have a registration and speed limits.


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

I believe the accident in Michigan on Devils Lake happened at night.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Not alot of info...









One dead after snowmobile crashes into ice fishing shanty


The crash happened on Devils Lake in Lenawee County Saturday.




www.13abc.com





Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Anyone out fishing after dark should be required to have some sort of light on the shanty or close to it. Alot of shacks just pop up quick in bad conditions.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, sad. Prayers for both the ice fisherman's family and snowmobiler. 
I seen a new clam anniversary shanty that was white and thought "dam I bet that thing blends in with the snow and is hard to see"


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Wow, sad. Prayers for both the ice fisherman's family and snowmobiler.
> I seen a new clam anniversary shanty that was white and thought "dam I bet that thing blends in with the snow and is hard to see"


Yes you would think the ice shanties would have reflective tape on them really any kind of tent should have some kind of reflective tape on them


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

T


FISHIN 2 said:


> Anyone out fishing after dark should be required to have some sort of light on the shanty or close to it. Alot of shacks just pop up quick in bad conditions.


That's a good idea.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Doesn't portage lake have a wake/ ski zone at certain times for boaters? Why cant they just do that for the sleds and 4wheelers there??


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

here is the shanty i was talking about.








Scout XL Thermal - 40th Anniversary Edition


<p><span><span></span></span></p> <h3 dir="ltr"><strong>Celebrate the 40th Anniversary of the creation of the Original Fish Trap! </strong></h3> <p dir="ltr"><strong></strong>Dave Genz had a vision for an enclosed, portable fish house…and when it became a reality, the Fish Trap changed the sport...




shop.clamoutdoors.com


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Made these a couple years ago for taking to Michigan. Cheap fix.


----------

